

Listen to your engineers - dandandan
http://listentoyourengineers.com

======
dandanisaur
Article was long in breadth, but It definitely brought up some bad feelings
with past experiences. Sometimes the fault of not 'listening to engineers'
come from the horrible politics and culture that exist within the corporation
anyways. Point being:

I was once told by the CIO of a company that he should 'just fire the
developers (4 including myself), buy a book on .Net and do it himself'.

